# by the Forest Shore (ADA 60P)



## Pedro Rosa (18 Jun 2013)

*SETUP*

*by the Forest Shore* (Aquarium ADA 60 cm)

*Date: *16 June 2013
*Took me 4h30 hours *(after wood arrangements and tests)






*Filter *Eheim Ecco 2234

*Heater* Jagger 75w

*CO2* TMC 567g Pressurized, Solenoid Valve, Difusor Aquagrow

*Lights* Aquaeden - Ramirezzi Solstar 4x24w (just two are used: 6500k+8000k.)

*Substrates* Ada
Ada Penac-W
Ada Power Sand L
Ada Amazonia Aqua Soil
Ada Amazonia Aqua Soil Powder
ADA La Plata Sanda

*Hardscape*
ADA Hornwood
ADA Aqua Gravel

*Tropica Plants:*
Rotala sp. Green
Rotala wallichii
Ludwigia sp.
Hottonia Palustris
Ammania sp. Bonsai (1-2-grow)

*Anubias Moss:*
Leptodictium Riparium

*Description:*

This aquarium is the replacement for Beach Cliff, that were assembled on 30 June 2012.
I used wood instead of a mainly rocks... but not redmoor. I liked this hornwood and the wood i saw at the store was pretty neat.
It took me long hours to test the wood layout and have all wood assembled this way (7 pieces on the two wood parts that you can see at the picture). 

Someone that lives with me  wanted sand... so i used La Plata Sand on the front and on the "river". This sand was a left over of Beach Cliff. Between the sand and the Aquasoil i use ADA Aqua Gravel - very nice piece of small rocks.

Different from what is suppose to happen, i used the wood in the front of the aquarium and plant behind it. They are all stem plants.

In "front" i will only use Ammania Bonsai.

On the left side i uses Hottonia Palustris behind and Rotala Wallichi - trimming is expected to be hard.
On the right side / middle i used Rotala Green behind and Ludwidia sp.

Moss is Leptodictium Riparium, new from Anunias (all other plants are Tropica).

Lets see if the growing will make the layout i thought of.

*Step-by-Step Movie (~4min)*

[BBvideo 560,340]

*Photos:*





































Plants were barely in vertical position 

















Pedro.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Jun 2013)

Hi 
Nice set up mate !! 
I like the wood arrangement and these small stones around the wood is giving a very nice feeling !
I also like the tension that the vertical wood branch on the left gives.  
 Don't  you think that adding bigger stone like 2 time or 3 time bigger against the wood than the one you have place would give a better and natural feeling than all these small stones ? I am not criticizing just an advice and a opinion. 

I will closely follow your journal because when I saw the wood and stone arrangement a small came to my face lol. 

Cheers mate 

Zanguli


----------



## Nutty (18 Jun 2013)

looks lovely! the small stones make the the pieces of wood look massive! the photography is dam good too!
Is it just a white sheet of card you have at the back?

Cheers,
Nutty


----------



## Martin in Holland (19 Jun 2013)

I love it....the wood is awesome...this tank looks great already, I can't wait to see it after a few weeks when the plant are trimmed a few times.


----------



## Rich Jackson (19 Jun 2013)

very nice set up and great video


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jun 2013)

Great thread again Pedro!

I always love your set up videos and this layout looks like a real winner.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Jun 2013)

Hi guys,

Only nice words as usual. Thank you very much.
Trying to reply to some of your words, i used these rocks because bigger rocks were less natural, like Nutty says. But who knows if bigger ones wouldn't make it look good? 
Now i'll watch it grow and hope to do some trimming on the next couple of weeks - Rotala Green is there 

Some updates from Day 2. Plants are now vertical  The first pictures were taken right after planting.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (19 Jun 2013)

very nice set up and video mate, ill be watching this grow in


----------



## kirk (19 Jun 2013)

The luring pathway  through the wood  reminds me of the film sleepy hollow. Nice ideas you have and some realy nice photos. thanks for sharing . I'll be watching this too.


----------



## Deano3 (19 Jun 2013)

lovely looking tank and enjoyed the vid very helpful

Thanks dean


----------



## EY. (25 Jun 2013)

Very Nice! Could you tell me what size of ADA Aqua Gravel in your tank? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Jun 2013)

EY. said:


> Very Nice! Could you tell me what size of ADA Aqua Gravel in your tank? Thanks a lot.


 
Smal and medium. Luckily i was able to get only a certain amount from my ADA dealer and not all of the packages.


----------



## ghostsword (25 Jun 2013)

I am a fan.. such good work.. absolutely beautiful composition..


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Jun 2013)

*Day nine update*

Some photos from today.





Moss is growing very well.

One photo from the water change today (4th).





















Pedro.


----------



## Vito (26 Jun 2013)

Loving this scape, I'm so temped to try a wood layout, thanks for sharing


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Jun 2013)

Vito, thank you very much.
I had a rock hardscape on the previous layout and i also have a Seyru Hardscape at Green&Grey so i wanted to to something with wood.
I had a lot of work with this 7 pieces of wood.
Many configurations until i reached this one and then to join them together to build these two pieces... 
Good luck


----------



## Pedro Rosa (29 Jun 2013)

First ones to go to the Forest: 4 Amanos


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Jun 2013)

Some more...
This is the same as above but a different crop.





Rotala pearling...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Jun 2013)

These ones are from today, during the partial water change.

Hottonia Palustris




Ludwigia sp.




Rotala wallichii


----------



## Pedro Rosa (1 Jul 2013)

First of all, a picture from the full aquarium (yestarday)
Stems will be trimmed maybe tomorrow.




But i'm loving these new 2 cm Amanos. They are cleaning all wood and have a very nice position for photos 
One doubt: they have different colorations. Look at the photo with both Amanos.
Is this normal?
I have Amanos for years and never saw it.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Jul 2013)

Some days ago, after first trimming...


----------



## Ady34 (8 Jul 2013)

Love this layout Pedro, there is great depth created by the path and wood, and great attention to detail in the transitions from wood to sand. Only one thing that is slightly distracting is the angular moss covered wood at the rear to the left of the path, it doesnt quite have the natural feel of the other pieces.....maybe thats what the moss will do 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jul 2013)

Let's make an update on this scape.

These ones are from saturday, a day before a large trim *(2013.07.13)*:




Large pearling...








This is from sunday *(2013.07.14)*, after some work done.


----------



## Yo-han (15 Jul 2013)

Nice! Replace the green Eheim in/outlet and I'll change my comment to 'very nice!'


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Jul 2013)

Yo-han said:


> Nice! Replace the green Eheim in/outlet and I'll change my comment to 'very nice!'


 
Wel.... i wish that too


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Jul 2013)

This weekend i got 30 Blue Tetras (Boehlkea fredcochui)
These photos are from the first day. They already had some nice colors.
They are very active fish, swimming all over the aquarium.

Amanos are out. They were giving me headaches with sand/aquasoil mixes.
I also planted Elatine near the river and at the right&left so that it gives me a nice green small carpet and aquasoil can fix better near the sand.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Jul 2013)

Day 42 (2013.07.28)


----------



## tim (30 Jul 2013)

Coming along nicely, really like those blue tetras.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Aug 2013)

Day 55 (2013.08.10)

These pictures are from yesterday, maintenance day.
I also made a very slighly change on the light schedule and added 2h30 hours of two extra lamps that were allways off.

Currently schedule (since yesterday):
light (2x24w=48w/60l) - week days: 18:00 -> 00:59 ; weekend: 17:30 -> 00:59
co2 - week days: 16:00 -> 23:30 ; weekend: 15:30 -> 23:30
extra light (4x24w=96w/60l) - 21:00 -> 23:30 (end of co2)


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 Aug 2013)

I'm in love with Ludwigia sp. 
Mine had already a nice color, but since i added 2h30 of an extra 48w (total 96w for 60l for 2h30), four days ago, the plant have a beautiful red colour.


----------



## NanoJames (13 Aug 2013)

I always find your tanks inspirational Pedro! Your YouTube videos are great too...


----------



## flygja (14 Aug 2013)

Nicely done! I would've banked up the substrate/sand at the back higher to create more perception of depth. The rear stems looks a bit sparse right now, should look much nicer once they've bulked up into bushes!


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2013)

Muito bom Pedro  loving this little one, plant health second to none, loving it


----------



## Pedro Rosa (9 Sep 2013)

Thanks Paulo. Must update it soon


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Sep 2013)

pmgsr said:


> Thanks Paulo. Must update it soon


With photos like that a weekly update is a must


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Sep 2013)

I trimmed ludwigia sp.  eight days ago, so it's pretty low in front of Rotala sp. green and behinf the central wood - Rotala will be trimmed really low and replanted soon.
I also planted some Rotala Macandra in the middle od ludwigia 

I changed all moss on wood and planted moss on almost all wood eight days ago. Let's see how the weeping moss green appears in front of Rotala/Hottonia green.
Hottonia grow is pretty difficult to manage


----------



## Deano3 (23 Sep 2013)

beautiful fish , looking good mate love the blue fish against the green background

Dean


----------



## Pedro Rosa (28 Sep 2013)

This is a video from June 21 2013 that i only uploaded for Youtube today.
It was for a Portuguese Forum competition.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Sep 2013)

Lovely video again Pedro, love watching your work


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Oct 2013)

Simulans & Plants   ... don't really know how much time i'll keep this scape


----------



## David Shanahan (14 Nov 2013)

I feel inspired by all your work fella. Love both your scapes. Can you provide some techie info? Filter, bubbles per sec lighting, fertiliser?


EDIT......

Should have watched the video first


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Nov 2013)

Planty, setup is on the first page, like you should already seen 
~2 bps.

Pedro.


----------



## kirk (15 Nov 2013)

Some really good pics I love the lay out is great. One of my favorites.


----------



## andyh (15 Nov 2013)

Hello

Just read your journal from start to finish its a beauty
Your photos and videos are a credit to you and the plant heath is fantastic! 

I am intrigued by your light schedule as i have a number of red plants in my new scape, and i am slowly increasing my lights over the first month.

keep up the good work

Andyh


----------

